# Question About R C Sproul Jr



## Maestroh (Oct 15, 2006)

Dear Anyone and Everyone,

I keep seeing where R C Sproul Jr was defrocked earlier in the year, but I can't locate the details.

Does anyone know and will you share?

maestroh


----------



## brymaes (Oct 15, 2006)

Try this:
http://crechurches.org/html/saint_peter.html


----------



## tewilder (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maestroh_
> Dear Anyone and Everyone,
> 
> I keep seeing where R C Sproul Jr was defrocked earlier in the year, but I can't locate the details.
> ...



You really need to learn how to use Google.


----------



## tewilder (Oct 16, 2006)

Do we really want to be posting links to various web sites and blogs that raise charges that we cannot either substantiate or disprove?

So what do we do when someone asks for that information? What about when the information could have been had by a single Google inquiry that is easier than posting a question here?


----------



## turmeric (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by tewilder_
> ...



I'm NOT joking. When did we get a pass to be rude to people because the issue upsets us? I'm not too crazy about talking about all this with Jr. either, but you didn't cite this opposition to gossip until someone questioned your attitude. It would have been simple enough to object to the topic without trying to make people feel stupid. I've seen you take this tone before, which is one reason I don't interact with you too much. Now I will go back to not interacting.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 16, 2006)

Meg,
Who is the above post directed at?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Meg,
> Who is the above post directed at?



i think tewilder


----------



## turmeric (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, at tewilder, sorry I didn't make myself clear. If you think I'm out of line, I'll retract.

The reason I said what I did is that I don't see that we ever have a pass on being impolite. However, in thinking about this I realize that I've violated my own rule in being more unknd than I meant. I apologize for that, but would ask that we try to be less sarcastic with each other.

[Edited on 10-16-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## tewilder (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by joshua_
> ...



There has already been a libel law lawsuit for web posting on this topic. Then we have a request for information by someone who say he can't find anything, even though a simple Google search brings it with with the most complete source right at the top. There have been, on other websites, cases of impersonation, sometimes by detective firms, sometimes by partisans of one side or onother. So is it a troll, or what?

What has become a very dirty business can't be equated with gossip.


----------



## Maestroh (Oct 18, 2006)

*An Honest Question*



> _Originally posted by tewilder_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Maestroh_
> ...




Dear Sir,

I know how to use Google. Had I found it - and the link posted says NOTHING other than 'pastoral concerns' and yadda yadda yadda - I would not dare have asked the question.

Perhaps I should have worded it this way: What PRECISELY was Mr Sproul Jr accused of?

If teaching heresy - what heresy?

If morality - what is the ACCUSATION (note: I'm not asking you to indict or execute)?

All I've found is some general typical church 'disgruntlement.'

thank you,

maestroh


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maestroh_
> 
> Perhaps I should have worded it this way: What PRECISELY was Mr Sproul Jr accused of?
> 
> ...



Most of the charges are silly, but a few are quite substantial. Sproul Jr, a man who has helped me, is a fierce and independent man (which isn't always a bad thing--he ain't afraid to challenge the Messianic State, but I digress). And he attracts fierce (or wannabe's) and independent people.

One of the charges was "shunning." I don't know much about it but it sounds like church discipline.

2. Other charges are more substantial and if you emailed me I might give you my tiny bit of knowledge.

3. He did practice paedocommunion in a denomination that was very much against it. That's probably the most sizable charge.


----------



## tewilder (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maestroh_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by tewilder_
> ...



If you go to Google and enter the search terms in your question, namely:

R C Sproul Jr defrocked 

the first link that comes up will have a lot more than "disguntlement". 

Other searches to try:

Legonier lawsuit

The Heir to Ligonier?

Clearing R.C. Sproul, Jr's Name

and similar expressions.

Since we have reached the point where various sweet innocents show up on web sites and ask for information that they somehow can't find, but are actually detectives looking to trace people for suing, I am not going to post any accusations.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 18, 2006)

Some of the pertinent docs from the RPCGA are here.

[Edited on 10-18-2006 by Chad Degenhart]


----------

